# 6D accessories?



## CarlTN (May 16, 2013)

Apologies if this topic has already been covered at length. Having bought a 6D a couple of months ago, I am now ready to buy some accessories.

Please share and rate your favorite accessories, which might be best, etc.

I prefer this topic be *NOT about lenses*...or tripods. However, flashguns and their accessories could be included in the discussion if you like...preferably third party flashes, if anyone likes those ("you get what you pay for"...blah...sometimes yes, sometimes no...I'm open-minded). 

*For now...Specifically, I'm mainly interested in the best LCD screen protection for the money (preferably both top and main screen). Also interested in the best batteries and battery grip. * There are a number of generic or third party Chinese brands out there, and I most definitely _am _ interested in those (to save money over the Canon grip).

Also interested in camera straps, bags, etc. I've owned a small Tamrac Expedition backpack, sold it. I liked it a lot, though. I might want a bigger one in the future, but I don't do that much hiking while carrying a lot of gear. I've had the Canon "zoom pack" a long time, and like it. I got a Canon "100-EG" camera bag with the purchase of the 6D, have not used it yet. 

*I'm mostly interested in the "side access" or "slingbag" type, as they seem more practical. Which one do you like best?* Adorama has some that look ok, but I know there are many others.

I've owned the pro "spider holster" for a couple of years, but have not used it much. Opinions on it or similar? The thing I don't like about it, is if there is a heavy lens on the camera, it seems like it's putting a lot of stress on the camera-lens interface, as I walk around...the mass of the lens pulls on the mount. Maybe it's just in my mind, but it seems like it could stress the mount over time. This is also true of other types such as "cotton carrier", since the camera is mounted or hung on the carrier via its tripod receptacle...while none of the lens' mass is supported by these types of "wearable camera support" gear. A solution would be some kind of strap or harness that could wrap tightly around a portion of the back half of the lens...but I guess that's too difficult or costly for these companies to design?

*Regarding flashes and accessories: * I think I'm interested in small flashgun mounted softboxes, but not sure. Once they get larger than 6x8 inches, they seem too cumbersome to use while mounted on the camera, without extension brackets, etc. I've had the "omnibounce", liked it, but I want to try some kind of larger box.

A quick google search shows something like this:
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/BasAcc-Camera-Flash-Diffuser-with-Rubber-Ring/6650402/product.html?cid=202290&kid=9553000357392&track=pspla&ef_id=UZTpWAAABHbAPSPX:20130516172725:s 

Camera focusing screens are ok to discuss, but not sure I really need a different one. Currently I only have one f/1.4 manual lens, but its "AF confirmation" works well enough, that it's more accurate than just my eye alone much of the time.

As for the SD memory cards...well, right now I only have two 16GB Lexar 400x cards, not sure which other ones to buy. I could see needing 32 or 64GB size if I am at a shoot and decide to do some video footage. I've read complaints about the (currently the fastest?) Sandisk "extreme pro", where the write speed seems slower than it should be...down to a crawl when used with a Nikon D800 after the camera buffer fills up. This is where we wish the 6D used CF cards! 

Thanks in advance! Carl.


----------



## Stig (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

just quickly... I bought something like this (ebay search something like: shoulder sling strap dslr) for a few bucks (cca. 5euro) and am very happy with it, it took some while to trust it, but I walked quite a few days with it and never found it even a bit loosened up (though I still leave my hand on/around it anyway), it sits nicely on the hip, is quick to raise up and with the soft neoprene like shoulder pad, it was comfy even for four days of city walking on my shoulder that was after a relatively recent surgery 
http://www.dib-bid.com/gallery2/026475/026475.jpg
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/sanhesun/03356-5.jpg
http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/sanhesun/03356-7.jpg

as for the grip, I went for a third party one, it smelled a bit, the feel of the rubber is a bit different to the cameras rubber, but it works, stays screwed tight and so on... there is a discussion on it here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12515.0 but now, after a while, I can only tell you that I like the handling with the grip on the camera, so let me just say (but mind that its just my subjective advice) get a grip, whether original or not I leave up to you...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 16, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I've owned the pro "spider holster" for a couple of years, but have not used it much. Opinions on it or similar? The thing I don't like about it, is if there is a heavy lens on the camera, it seems like it's putting a lot of stress on the camera-lens interface, as I walk around...the mass of the lens pulls on the mount. Maybe it's just in my mind, but it seems like it could stress the mount over time. This is also true of other types such as "cotton carrier", since the camera is mounted or hung on the carrier via its tripod receptacle...while none of the lens' mass is supported by these types of "wearable camera support" gear. A solution would be some kind of strap or harness that could wrap tightly around a portion of the back half of the lens...but I guess that's too difficult or costly for these companies to design?



My solution is to use Arca Swiss type plates on body and lenses with tripod collars. I use Blackrapid straps, with a Kirk 1" clamp on the end, so I can easily connect it to body or lens, or remove it for tripod/monopod use. I shied away from the Spider Holster system because of the need to directly attach to a tripod socket. But then they came out with their Arca Swiss plate, and I picked up a Pro holster (which I wear on a Lowepro belt). It works great, I just move the Spider Arca clamp from body plate to lens plate as needed. 



CarlTN said:


> Regarding flashes and accessories: I think I'm interested in small flashgun mounted softboxes, but not sure. Once they get larger than 6x8 inches, they seem too cumbersome to use while mounted on the camera, without extension brackets, etc. I've had the "omnibounce", liked it, but I want to try some kind of larger box.



I started with a Lumiquest Softbox III, attached with their Ultra Strap so I didn't have to stick Velcro to the flash. It worked, but was a bit flimsy and the attachment wasn't robust. I now use a Lastolite Ezybox Speedlite - attachment is very robust (a Velcro strap that goes around the back of the flash, instead of a band encircling the head), works great.


----------



## rizenphoenix (May 17, 2013)

Here's a list of my flash equipment, all of it works great with my 6D

Cowboy Studios wireless manual triggers - 2 x transmitters, 4 x receivers
Yongnou YN-622C TTL wireless triggers - 2 x tranceivers
2 Yongnou 560 EX II manual flashes
2 Yongnou 568 EX E-TTL flashes
bunch of stands/umbrellas/softboxes/reflectors

They are all very economical as well. The cowboy Studios triggers where $50 bucks total. The Yongnou Triggers where $90. The 560 flashes where $70 and the 568's where $190. So far I've had no problem with them. If you buy the Yongnou stuff make sure to get eneloop batteries because they don't work well with most other rechargeables.


----------



## CarlTN (May 21, 2013)

Thank you all very much, I will read up on all of these items!

Neuro, thanks for your suggestions. What is the largest lens you have mounted, when using your "pro holster"? I assume it's not from spider.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 21, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Neuro, thanks for your suggestions. What is the largest lens you have mounted, when using your "pro holster"? I assume it's not from spider.



Sorry for the confusion - I was referring to the Spider Pro holster (to distinguish it from their less robust 'black widow' setup). I routinely hang a large white zoom from it (70-200/2.8L IS II, 28-300L or 100-400L) with the 1D X. 

I have no plans to try hanging the 600 II from it.


----------



## Wildfire (May 21, 2013)

Meike makes a battery grip for the 6D that is just as good as the Canon one. You can get it on Amazon for less than $40.

As for batteries, STK/SterlingTek makes one of the few LP-E6 batteries that work correctly with the 6D. I bought one and I feel like it doesn't work as well as the Canon one (the battery dies quickly with no warning unlike Canon's and the overall life isn't as great as the Canon's) but it does work.

For other things such as gear carrying solutions and lighting setups, it's pretty much trial-and-error. You can ask around for suggestions and do a lot of research, but the best way to find out what works for you is to buy things that look like what you want, use them for a while, and then reevaluate and decide if you want to sell it and get something else that meets your needs better. At least, that's how it goes for me


----------



## CarlTN (May 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, thanks for your suggestions. What is the largest lens you have mounted, when using your "pro holster"? I assume it's not from spider.
> ...



Haha, no problem...and sorry for the confusion on my end also, because the "Pro Spider Holster" is indeed the one I have. You're saying you mount it to the tripod clamp on the lens. I would too if I had the f/2.8 zoom. But what if the lens is heavy but can't use a tripod clamp (such as the 135L, or similar)? Also, I've read bad things about the clamp for my 70-200 f/4 (non-IS), so I didn't buy it (probably also why it doesn't come with the lens). It also seems like it would get in the way when hand-holding this particular 70-200, unless the clamp is turned to stick up toward the top of the camera...but then it's hanging backwards and might be less balanced on the holster...


----------



## CarlTN (May 23, 2013)

Wildfire said:


> Meike makes a battery grip for the 6D that is just as good as the Canon one. You can get it on Amazon for less than $40.
> 
> As for batteries, STK/SterlingTek makes one of the few LP-E6 batteries that work correctly with the 6D. I bought one and I feel like it doesn't work as well as the Canon one (the battery dies quickly with no warning unlike Canon's and the overall life isn't as great as the Canon's) but it does work.
> 
> For other things such as gear carrying solutions and lighting setups, it's pretty much trial-and-error. You can ask around for suggestions and do a lot of research, but the best way to find out what works for you is to buy things that look like what you want, use them for a while, and then reevaluate and decide if you want to sell it and get something else that meets your needs better. At least, that's how it goes for me



Thanks Wildfire...that's how it's been going for me too, just trying to get good ideas. What mAh are the batteries you're saying do not last as long as the Canon? Is it this one?

http://www.amazon.com/STKs-Canon-6D-Battery-Pack-2600mAh/dp/B00AVBDGHM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1369341417&sr=8-3&keywords=sterlingtek+battery

Ideally I'd like to get batteries with a battery grip...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > CarlTN said:
> ...



I use it with the 85L with no issues, and I don't find it to be an issue with the 70-200/2.8. But, the Spider Arca clamp does get a little in the way of the zoom ring for the 24-70 II, for example. Not a big deal, the convenience of the holster outweighs that, for me.


----------



## munkymorgy (May 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> My solution is to use Arca Swiss type plates on body and lenses with tripod collars. I use Blackrapid straps, with a Kirk 1" clamp on the end, so I can easily connect it to body or lens, or remove it for tripod/monopod use.


Is this the Kirk clamp you use ? 
http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-kirk-1in-standard-quick-release-clamp/p1011194 

Having not used Arca Swiss type plates before they do not look suitable for holding the camera upside down on a strap. The sliding that you have on the plate I thought would mean if not really tightened would work its way off the camera?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2013)

munkymorgy said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My solution is to use Arca Swiss type plates on body and lenses with tripod collars. I use Blackrapid straps, with a Kirk 1" clamp on the end, so I can easily connect it to body or lens, or remove it for tripod/monopod use.
> ...



That's the one. The clamp has good intrinsic resistance - it doesn't open up on it's own or with a casual brush against something, you've got to grab the knob and apply some force to loosen it. I attach it with the knob under the lens with a body plate, and away from my body with a lens plate, so nothing will brush it anyway. In 1.5 years of use, I've never had the clamp loosen up even slightly on it's own.


----------



## Dantana (May 24, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> munkymorgy said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I've seen you reference this before Neuro, and now I know why. I picked up a Blackrapid Metro last week and used it during a 24 hour Relay For Life event. It was super comfortable. Having the ability to pop my camera right onto my tripod (which has an Arca-Swiss compatible plate) would make it just that much better. 

By the way, the Metro seems like a great strap if your rig isn't too heavy. I shoot with mostly smaller lenses. I talked it over with the guy at my local Samy's between the Metro and the Curve, and he asked, "are you going to be walking around with a 70-200 2.8L II?" Since I can't afford heavy glass at the moment, decision made.


----------

